# Premium Drivers | Now You Can Accept Regular Trips, Acceptance Rate Not Affected



## Goldthorn (Jun 30, 2017)

Via text:

Opted for Premium requests only? You still get standard Lyft requests where you can earn extra money. Don't worry, skipping these won't affect acceptance rates.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Goldthorn said:


> Via text:
> 
> Opted for Premium requests only? You still get standard Lyft requests where you can earn extra money. Don't worry, skipping these won't affect acceptance rates.


Got that too, I have base turned off for a reason. Why would I want those pax holes in my car?!


----------



## Goldthorn (Jun 30, 2017)

Exactly



Chauffeur_James said:


> Got that too, I have base turned off for a reason. Why would I want those pax holes in my car?!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Opt-in or automatic?

Daaaaangit though this favoritism is obnoxious because for some reason it doesn't extend to Plus.

I *have* another vehicle that's Premier, but it's a rather dead class... Lyft's decision to funnel nearly all Plus requests to Premier/Plus or SUV multiclasses is seriously annoying


----------



## Foober_Lyftz (Dec 25, 2015)

Wtf???????


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

What is their definition of high value?


----------



## Goldthorn (Jun 30, 2017)

Sacto Burbs said:


> What is their definition of high value?


$3-5


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> What is their definition of high value?


The pax weighs 300+.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Another attempt to rob lower classes of surge?

mandreyka 's old fib to appease surge grumblers ("uber has upgraded you to a select or XL car") is turning into a reality

Wonder if it'll screw up or improve destination filter efficacy?

Btw didnt get this notification...or any pings at all while intentionally running up online hours logged into premium only from a premium-dead area...


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Goldthorn said:


> $3-5


Rofl thank you for the chuckle


----------



## mandreyka (Sep 25, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Another attempt to rob lower classes of surge?
> 
> mandreyka 's old fib to appease surge grumblers ("uber has upgraded you to a select or XL car") is turning into a reality
> 
> ...


I've been saying for a while that uber should let drivers set a surge rate they are willing to take in the app, back when I drove Select I cared.

Lyft pax are crap, I set my DF to LBG last week because I had a pickup I had to do and took a base Lyft ride to there because I was about to head there myself

Ride was fine and pax was thankfull but I'm pretty sure he was one of the 1 stars I got that week ( 4.93 to 4.87)

Maybe it was because I called to confirm his destination ( which I guessed).

PLUS pax... usually 5 stars and $5-$10 tip

Lyft pax... 1 star and no tip.

I go back the next day and downrate ALL non tippers


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Now you get to load those groceries in style!


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

When will I get a toggle switch for plus only in my market? I'm sick of having to turn down 90% of what Lyft sends me at bar close.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

mandreyka said:


> I've been saying for a while that uber should let drivers set a surge rate they are willing to take in the app, back when I drove Select I cared.
> 
> Lyft pax are crap, I set my DF to LBG last week because I had a pickup I had to do and took a base Lyft ride to there because I was about to head there myself
> 
> ...


Had my first welfare, I mean X rider on Black the other night, ***** had the nerve to say she ordered because it was cheaper than X, had to upgrade to SUV.

She gave me 2 stars and a professionalism complaint because I wouldn't let her squeeze 8 in. Wasn't even 2 feet away from the curb when my rating went from a 4.96 to a 4.89.

Somehow I managed to get them to remove the offending 2 star and professionalism complaint.

Interesting note is both the initial CSR and manager claimed ratings are based on the last 50 stars, when I questioned this they said, oh that's not live in your market yet. My guess is Uber is losing too many ants to low ratings so they're going to be basing ratings off 50 trips in the near future.


----------



## mandreyka (Sep 25, 2015)

Beur said:


> Had my first welfare, I mean X rider on Black the other night, ***** had the nerve to say she ordered because it was cheaper than X, had to upgrade to SUV.
> 
> She gave me 2 stars and a professionalism complaint because I wouldn't let her squeeze 8 in. Wasn't even 2 feet away from the curb when my rating went from a 4.96 to a 4.89.
> 
> ...


I though they excluded the low ratings based on price etc


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

mandreyka said:


> I though they excluded the low ratings based on price etc


Allegedly it's all done by computer and is only applied to 2 stars and below. If they select one of the prepopulated complaints it sticks.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Is this a filter for 45+ rides??

Or will it throw any and all surge your way???


Please please please be a filter for 45+ rides... then just look at the surge rate and take what you like, wouldn't that be swell??


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

the threshold seems to be 100% PT or higher. i received multiple 100% normal gryft rides while in premium mode only tonight. didn't take any of them until a lux came through.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

heynow321 said:


> the threshold seems to be 100% PT or higher. i received multiple 100% normal gryft rides while in premium mode only tonight. didn't take any of them until a lux came through.


Well dang, someone take it and find out if it excludes shorties or just pings away with any and all high PT???

Also, does it try to log you out for ignoring em?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Goldthorn said:


> Via text:
> 
> Opted for Premium requests only? You still get standard Lyft requests where you can earn extra money. Don't worry, skipping these won't affect acceptance rates.


Turn your Premium vehicle into a Pool bus !


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

If they do this for Premium drivers , should the same be for Plus ?

As in your AR is not affected for not accepting regular pings? 

Let’s play ball


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Why would I as a premum drvr, want to accept base fares ? Only if PT is at 200%, will I consider accepting lyft requests. Let them ride a bus if they dont want to pay a fare rate. ps there's a reason they call it a 'fare',

I accidently accepted a non-pt request yesterday, (st patricks ) just sat still and waited for the rider to cancel, no way Im leaving a 200% pt zone for a lyft request 25min away.


----------



## 2CV750CC (Nov 18, 2015)

I accidently accepted a non-pt request yesterday, (st patricks ) just sat still and waited for the rider to cancel, no way Im leaving a 200% pt zone for a lyft request 25min away.[/QUOTE]

I hate it when that happens


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

kcdrvr15 said:


> I accidently accepted a non-pt request yesterday, (st patricks ) just sat still and waited for the rider to cancel, no way Im leaving a 200% pt zone for a lyft request 25min away.


Poor pax thinking he just lucked out with the luck of the Irish getting a Premiere car for base rates.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Goldthorn said:


> $3-5


LOL

What a damn scam.


----------



## Freshout75 (Feb 20, 2018)

100% or or better. It doesn't get counted against you. You won't be timed out.



Chauffeur_James said:


> Got that too, I have base turned off for a reason. Why would I want those pax holes in my car?!


200% or pays better than lux suv. That's a no brainer. You get a**holes no matter who you pick up


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Freshout75 said:


> 100% or or better. It doesn't get counted against you. You won't be timed out.
> 
> 200% or pays better than lux suv. That's a no brainer. You get a**holes no matter who you pick up


In my market is has to be 350% or better, but the min fare for LuxSUV is $25 so if it's a short trip, it's still not better than LuxSUV


----------



## Freshout75 (Feb 20, 2018)

Chauffeur_James said:


> In my market is has to be 350% or better, but the min fare for LuxSUV is $25 so if it's a short trip, it's still not better than LuxSUV


200% is 3x a regular ride
What does lux pay per mile in your area?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Freshout75 said:


> 200% is 4x a regular ride
> What does lux pay per mile in your area?


You fail math forever.

+200% = 3.0x


----------



## Freshout75 (Feb 20, 2018)

Adieu said:


> You fail math forever.
> 
> +200% = 3.0x


You got me


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Funny how I used to think Lyft was better now that they deactivated me I don't miss them a bit.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Freshout75 said:


> 200% is 3x a regular ride
> What does lux pay per mile in your area?


Base .95 / mile
LuxSUV $4.15 / mile

.95 x 4.37 = $4.15 / mile


----------



## Spork24 (Feb 5, 2018)

Chauffeur_James said:


> Got that too, I have base turned off for a reason. Why would I want those pax holes in my car?!


wait a minute... do uberselect drivers look down upon uberx drivers? like two homeless people fighting over who is better lol.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> What is their definition of high value?


The name must be Osama then, they are considered High Value. lol


----------



## Spork24 (Feb 5, 2018)

Chauffeur_James said:


> In my market is has to be 350% or better, but the min fare for LuxSUV is $25 so if it's a short trip, it's still not better than LuxSUV


just be happy you get that rate for a 30k vehicle.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Spork24 said:


> wait a minute... do uberselect drivers look down upon uberx drivers? like two homeless people fighting over who is better lol.


Yes, we do. Our hobo signs are better than the other hobo signs


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Spork24 said:


> just be happy you get that rate for a 30k vehicle.


I paid $40k for mine, new is $60k. It's not that I look down at you from the top, but the clientele is definitely noticeably different IMHO.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

We have been testing this new feature in Seattle for a couple of weeks.

It is only rides above 100% Prime. There is no distance or fare amount filter, just over 100%.


----------

